# Quail Sintrata style



## Michelledawn (Jun 10, 2003)

This is right out of the Soprano's Family Cookbook which is interesting reading with some great recipes.

*Quail Sintrata Style*

8 fresh quail
8 ounces Italian style fennel pork sausage
2 tablespoons very fine chopped sun dried tomatoes
1 cup dry white wine
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
1 garlic clove(I say don't be shy here and use 3) minced
Salt and pepper to taste
chopped fresh flat leaf parsley

Preheat oven to 375° F - If you can, use a casserole dish that can go in the oven and also be used on a burner.

Rinse the quail and pat dry. Tuck the wings under the backs.

Remove the sausage from the casing. Mix the sausage with the tomatoes. Stuff each bird and tie the legs with kitchen twine.  Place the quail in a covered casserole large enough to allow them to lay flat in a single layer. Add the wine, rosemary, garlic, salt, and pepper.  Cover and bake for 1 hour.

Uncover, baste, and cook till browned and tender. Basting as you go in this step(apprx 30 to 40 minutes)

Transfer the quail to a platter, cover and keep warm.  Place the casserole on a burner and bring it to a simmer over medium heat . Cook until it thickens and has been reduced to a glaze. Spoon over the quail, sprinkle with parsley and serve.[/b]


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2003)

This sounds great Michelledawn.  I guess I could use Cornish hens as qual is not always available around here.  I love quail though - that may be worth a trip to get some.


----------

